# Subtropical / Temperate heater 18C



## ZeeDeveel (21 Jul 2015)

Looking for a heater which I can set to 18C. Anyone know of any? Most seem to go down to 20.


----------



## zozo (21 Jul 2015)

I believe i saw one at Banggood going down to 17 and i think Hinterfeld has the same ones for sale.. 

PS. nope i was wrong, they had them but the model is not available anymore. Stainless steal model with a orange button on it. 

I did make 2 heaters my self inline works very good the first one is somewhat explained in this topic.
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/external-heater-to-90-litres.37090/

That's a 80 watt 12 volt.. I made a second one 120 watt 12 volt with some improvements in the production process. Can set what ever temp i like.


----------



## zozo (21 Jul 2015)

These  are the ones going to 17..
http://nl.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-S...-Energy-efficient-Thermostat/32288125025.html


----------



## Jose (21 Jul 2015)

You can get an undersized heater for your tank. It will keep temp lower than the number it shows.


----------



## ZeeDeveel (22 Jul 2015)

Thanks Zozo - making a heater is definitely more than I am willing to do though.  ... and I'd rather not buy an unbranded one from Asia.

If I were to get an undersize one would that mean just leaving it on 24/7?


----------



## Jose (22 Jul 2015)

ZeeDeveel said:


> If I were to get an undersize one would that mean just leaving it on 24/7?


All heaters are left on 24/7. They have a thermostat that shuts the heater off when a certain temp is reached keeping the tank at that temp approx.


----------



## ZeeDeveel (22 Jul 2015)

Yes, ok I mean rather than it switching itself on and off, it'd just be on all the time trying to get the temp up? How much smaller should I go? I'm only requiring 18c and the tank is insulated. Can I getaway with one much smaller?


----------



## Jose (22 Jul 2015)

ZeeDeveel said:


> Yes, ok I mean rather than it switching itself on and off, it'd just be on all the time trying to get the temp up? How much smaller should I go? I'm only requiring 18c and the tank is insulated. Can I getaway with one much smaller?


It'll probably be going on and off. Not on the whole time.

What size? It will probably depend on your outside (house) temp.


----------



## zozo (22 Jul 2015)

The branded ones are also made in asia  but i had one and indeed the thermostate was rather inacurate. Dont know the acuraty from branded heaters my last one was over 20 years ago..

Dont know the size of your tank. But if you lower the wattage it might be sufficient but then youll need to go realy low.. Like i used an 80 watt heater on 50 liters and the top temp i could reach with that was 26 degrees even if the thermostate was on 28 whole day long. But keeping a tank at 18 degrees is pretty low and not far from the invironment temperatur. And like now in the summer you more like to need a cooler than a heater to get to that. The water temp in the tank will somewhat level with the invironment temp it is in. For example my small tank is 27 degrees now, it was a warm day, the room it is in already went down to 26.1 degree. But tank is still at 27, the heater hasn't been on for weeks.

Another option would be to add a second electronic thermostat one with a relay powerfull enough to switch 220 volts and the amps of your current heater. If you put the heaters own thermostat on 20 degrees. and the second thermostat on 18 degrees which is switching the main power of your heater. So if the water reaches 18 degrees the main power of your heater is cut off even if that one is put on 28 degrees doesn't matter.

I use a small cheap unbranded electronic thermostat like that to switch my heater.. And it's pretty darn acurate on the 1/10 of a degree.. It runs on 12 volt but it's relay can switch 220 volts up to 20 amps.


----------



## ZeeDeveel (22 Jul 2015)

Well it's a 300 litre tank that's going to be heavily insulated. The temperature doesn't have to be exactly 18 degrees, but it's just gotta not get so cold all the fish die lol. I've got things in there like Denison Barbs and Zebra Danios. So anything which will stop the temp from dropping to dangerous levels is fine.


----------



## ZeeDeveel (24 Jul 2015)

Just FYI, I've ordered an Eheim Jager heater, they go down to 65f/18c.


----------



## Jose (25 Jul 2015)

Hi ZeeDeveel, do not rely on the numbers they show since this is just a guide and will be affected by outside temperature and tank size between other things. The most important thing to look at is the relationship watts/ litres of aquarium.


----------



## Jose (25 Jul 2015)

I wpould keep denison barbs at least at 22 degrees.


----------



## PARAGUAY (31 Jul 2015)

The Fluval encased heaters are supposed to be good,they give a good colour indication of temperature,easy to set and cannot  "fix on". if they fail causing water to get warmer and warmer.Will be having a look


----------

